# 3/21/04 - Attitash/Bear Peak



## skiguide (Mar 19, 2004)

planning to head up there on sunday with my sister and another girl friend, we'll probably park at Bear Peak and use that base.  

Mostly just cruising around, as conditions dictate.. trees may not look so good, unless they get something tonite or tomorrow. 

I'll have a shiny silver Protec helmet on w/addidas goggles, probably a light blue HellyHansen softshell on and bright blue pants, with red salomon skis (though I could be on a board, we'll see)- sister will be on a black burton snowboard with a red sessions jacket.


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 19, 2004)

Sounds like a nice group. Please take pics!


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice group. Please take pics!


 :lol:


----------

